# 2009 Jetta TDI Oil Filterr Replacement



## johnnymetal (Apr 28, 2008)

In changing my oil and filter, I'm having problems removing the filter from the filter housing cap. It spins in the cap once you pull it out of the housing, but does not seperate. Any suggestions?
Also, should the oil cooler be drained when doing an oil change?
thanks,
Johnny


----------

